# Buchvorstellung "Fisch echt einfach - Köstliches aus heimischen Gewässern"



## Wertachfischer_KF (4. Juni 2021)

Liebe Freunde der kulinarischen Genüsse,

lange war ich auf der Suche nach einem Kochbuch, das mir Rezeptideen für unsere heimischen Fische gibt. Als erfolgreicher Angler steht man ja immer vor der Frage, auf welche Art man seinen Fang zubereiten soll. In herkömmlichen Kochbüchern beschränkt sich die Rezeptauswahl auf Forelle, Karpfen und höchstens noch Hecht. Bei Fischarten, die im Supermarkt oder auch Fischgeschäft weniger zu finden sind, ist die Suche nach einer geeigneten Zubereitungsart oftmals schwer.

Letztes Weihnachten hatte ich ein Kochbuch geschenkt bekommen, das mir bereits das ganze Jahr über viel (Gaumen)freude bereitet. Das Buch *„Fisch echt einfach: Köstliches aus heimischen Gewässern“* ist mehr als eine bloße Rezeptsammlung für Angler. Und da ich so begeistert von diesem Buch bin, möchte ich es euch hier gerne vorstellen.






Erschienen ist das Kochbuch 2018 im Innsbrucker Löwenzahn-Verlag. Die beiden Autoren Angela Hirmann und Markus Moser sind auf verschiedene Weise mit Fisch vertraut. Hirmann ist *Gastronomin *und auf regionale sowie nachhaltige Produkte spezialisiert. Markus Moser stammt aus einer Fischerei-Familie am Traunsee und arbeitet selbst als *Bio-Fischzüchter*.

*Abwechslungsreiche Rezeptauswahl*
Die Tatsache, dass das Buch „Fisch echt einfach“ in Österreich verlegt ist, deutet schon daraufhin, dass es auch Fischarten aus dem alpenländischen Raum berücksichtigt. So haben die Autoren Rezepte für *Saiblinge *und Seeforellen zusammengetragen. Selbstverständlich finden aber auch Schleie, Wels, Karausche und Zander ihren Platz in dem 184 Seiten umfassenden Werk. Selbst wer einmal einen *Flusskrebs *landet, findet ein passendes Rezept. Besonderes Highlight ist die fast in Vergessenheit geratene Zubereitung von Fischinnereien, wie sie beispielsweise in Franken heute noch als Ingreisch bekannt ist.

Der Titel „Fisch echt einfach“ darf aber keinesfalls als Sammlung langweiliger Rezepte verstanden werden. Die Zubereitungsarten bieten *viel Abwechslung*, weit über Fisch im Ganzen und Filet hinaus. Zu entdecken gibt es Rezepte für Quiche, Risotto, Eintopf, Salat, Fisch-Schaschlik sowie Suppen und Fond.

*Nutzwert und Lesestoff clever kombiniert*
Nicht geeignet ist dieses Buch für Köche, die sich stupide an Rezeptvorgaben klammern. Denn die Rezepte sind oftmals als Zubereitungsempfehlungen zu verstehen und bieten *Freiraum zur Variation*. Besonders hilfreich sind die Empfehlungen zu geeigneten Fischarten in der rechten Randspalte. Bei zahlreichen Rezepten merken die Autoren an, dass man die vorgeschlagene Fischart auch durch das Fleisch anderer Fische, mit ähnlichem Geschmack oder Konsistenz, ersetzen kann.



Wie oben bereits erwähnt, handelt es sich bei „Fisch echt einfach“ nicht nur um eine Rezeptsammlung. Denn die Autoren flechten immer wieder *Geschichten *über den Alltag der Berufsfischer an deutschen und österreichischen Seen mit ein. Somit lädt das Buch auch abseits der Küche zum Schmökern ein.

​
Erhältlich ist das Buch als hochwertig ausgestattetes *Hardcover *sowie als elektronische Version für *Kindle*. Wer eine Leidenschaft für Kochbücher hegt, sollte unbedingt die gedruckte Ausführung wählen. Allein die hochwertigen Fotografien sind es wert. Für ein Kochbuch erscheinen Perspektive und Motivauswahl einiger Bilder ungewohnt – auf eine durchaus positive und erfrischende Weise.

Inhaltlich ist das Buch abgerundet durch das Kapitel „Fischschule“, in dem Wissenswertes über Transport, Lagerung, Einfrieren und das Zerlegen des Fangs vermittelt wird.


Titel: Fisch echt einfach: Köstliches aus heimischen Gewässern
ISBN: 978-3706626347
Preis: 29,90 Euro (gebundene Ausgabe -Hardcover) oder 24,99 (Kindle)

Keine abfotografierten Seiten einstellen wegen Copyright, geändert Mod.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (4. Juni 2021)

Liebe Moderation: entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich durch das Einstellen der Bilder gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen habe. Ich ging davon aus, dass das Zeigen einzelner Seiten im Rahmen einer Rezension legitim sei.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juni 2021)

Leider nicht(copyright).
Aber danke für die Vorstellung.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (4. Juni 2021)

Man lernt offenbar nie aus. Bisher ging ich davon aus, dass die Verwendung von Abbildungen in Zitaten durch die Ausnahmeregelungen in §51 UrhG gedeckt sind. 
Der Paragraph im Wortlaut: https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/urhg/__51.html 
Siehe dazu auch: https://drschwenke.de/wann-ist-ein-bildzitat-erlaubt-anleitung-mit-beispielen-und-checkliste/ 

Aber da ich kein Jurist bin, will ich die Entscheidung nicht anfechten. ;-)


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Juni 2021)

Siehe Nutzungsbedingungen 

_Du bestätigst mit deiner Anmeldung, dass du die angebotenen Services dieser Seite nicht zur.. Verletzungen.... von Urheberrechten enthalten oder anderweitig strafrechtlich relevant sind._

Und wenn du zu diesem Thema 5 Anwälte fragst, wirst du leider 6 Antworten bekommen. 
Bei deinen  eingestellten Fotos :
1. Copyright der Fotos, die du Fotografiert hast
2. Menge der Seiten. 

Da bleibt nur löschen, auch wenn es interessant war.


----------



## Minimax (4. Juni 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF ich finds auch ohne die Fotos eine gelungene und informative Rezension, herzliches Danke dafür.


----------



## Vanner (4. Juni 2021)

Dem schließe ich mich an, schöne Buchvorstellung.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (20. August 2021)

Danke für die Vorstellung. Bin momentan auf der Suche nach Rezeptideen, da kommt das echt gelegen!


----------



## liNaW22 (11. Januar 2022)

Hallo. Ich bedanke mich auch für die Vorstellung und denke, in diesem Buch kann man bestimmt leckere Rezepte finden.
Liebe Grüße


----------

